# Help! Need expert to integrate two diagram for DC golf cart circuit



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't read your curtis diagram--do you have a better copy? The switch wiring appears to have power to both A1 and A2 all the time, which doesn't seem correct.

Do you have all the other parts associated with the curtis system?
key switch
precharge contactor
main contactor
forward/reverse contactors
fuses
etc?

Major is the expert on these motors and hopefully will chime in to give you a hand.


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

I have the main solenoid, off\on switch, etc. What I need is a diagram for the power leads. 

Below is another version of the curtis controller with a 4 bar switch. I need to use the 3 bar switch that I have installed.

Here is a pic of the switch too.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> I have the main solenoid, off\on switch, etc. What I need is a diagram for the power leads.
> 
> Below is another version of the curtis controller with a 4 bar switch. I need to use the 3 bar switch that I have installed.
> 
> Here is a pic of the switch too.


You show a 4 bar switch. Two terminals are on the rotor (movable part) and two on the stationary part. Connect the field (S1 & S2), one each, to the two terminals on the rotor. Connect one terminal on the stationary part of the switch to M- and the other stationary terminal to A2. That should do it. If the motor runs the wrong direction, reverse S1 & S2.

Sorry, but this will not allow me to add an image. To be on the safe side, you could give it a try without the Curtis. Just use a 12 volt battery. Simply touch the cable to the battery terminal with the F/W switch in the Forward position, then in the Reverse position. You'll see a spark when touching the cable to the battery, to be expected, but it should operate properly. If "we've" crossed something up, at least your controller won't be at risk. Just use 12V, or less, so motor doesn't overspeed. 

Let us know.
major


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Major,
Thank you for helping!!

The f\r switch shown in pic and other diagrams has a top, horizontal bar, two vertical bars (jumpered in pic) and two rotating contacts.

Could you re-do the diagram with the 3 stationary contacts and 2 rotating contacts on the f\r switch?

If you would draw out the diagram and send me a photo of it at:
[email protected] I would be so appreciative. 

I am attaching a diagram of the f\r switch.

Thanks again!
Larry


----------

